# Sony Genezi gtx77 no lee cd



## KFenterp01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Saludos. Tengo un sony genezi gtx77 no lee cd y demora bastante en cambiar de disco y cambia todos los discos y al final habiendo discos insertados dice no disc
Lo destape y de nuevo realice las pruebas
Inserto un disco carga la bandeja y al momento de empezar la lectura del cd solo gira despacio y unas 4 a 5 vueltas 2 veces solo se escucha el sonido de enfoque del lente luego carga y descarga el mismo disco y repite el proceso descrito arriba pero no logra la lectura de los discos
Alguien que haya tenido el mismo problema o parecido en este modelo de sony genezi me ayude a resolver este problema
De antemano le quedo agradecido ...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2015)

Las causas son varfias, no logra identificar la TOC, lente sucio o gastado, falta tensión al pickup, o es baja, falla algún CI asociado a la letctura comando, alguna tensión baja, motor averiado, no gira bien y no alcanza la velocidad necesaria, circuito de control del motor averiago.
Si se tutilzaron muchos CD piratas, como estan se graban a la mayor veolocidad posible por una cuestión productiva, terminan gastando prematuramente el lásier, y dañando el motor que gira el CD.


----------



## KFenterp01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracias pandacba por responder
pero te agradeceria que fueras mas especifico en la solucion que puedo hacer 
que es TOC , pickup 
que procedimiento sigo
Te cuento ya revise los flex estan bien y el laser lo probe y se ve un punto rojo pequeño pero no lee
gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## KFenterp01 (Ago 2, 2015)

Saludos.
He hecho un video en donde se puede apreciar el problema y escuchar el sonido del lente tic tic tic
aqui el enlace 

w w w . y o u t u b e . c o m / w a t c h ? v = b X p v 3 h p 2 y

Vean el video, analicenlo y ayudenme a buscar una solucion segura
Gracias de antemano
att
Oscar Sanchez


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2015)

Hay algún problema con el link que subiste . . .  no hace falta ponerle taaaaantos espacios


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 2, 2015)

KFenterp01 dijo:


> Gracias pandacba por responder
> pero te agradeceria que fueras mas especifico en la solucion que puedo hacer
> que es TOC , pickup
> que procedimiento sigo
> ...



El pickup, acerca la lente del laser, para que *enfoque*.
El TOC, esta al principio del disco, y allí es donde se carga el índice de contenidos.
El motor puede estar "deteriorado".
Como te dijo panda, la lente del laser pudiera estar sucia.

Todo esto, lo encuentras en google, y hay en youtube, videos de como encarar estas reparaciones.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2015)

Ya te explicaron lo que es pick-up y TOC.
El láser se va gastando con el tiempo y pierde potencia, y no logra el sistema el enfoque adecuado para una correcta lectura, primero debe detectar la TOC, y luego leerla, cuando la detecta, se da la orden que giere el disco para poder leer el contenido, y aquí se proeucen dos echos individuales o concatenados, por un lado no logra leer el coontenido de la TOC, por defeiciencia de enfoque, o porque el motor no alcanza la velocidad necesaria o ambas cosas a la vez.

Cuando un CD se graba a la velocidad 1 deja huellas facilmente legigles, cuando se graba a mucha velocidad, 24,32, o 48X la huella que deja es muy diferene, entonces el láser debe aumentar su potencia y el motor aumentar su velocidad, dañandose ambos prematuramente.
Una de las pruebas es colocar un disco comprado original "no uno pirateado, o grabado por nosotros" y ver si lo logra leer y reproducir...
El echo que reproduzca la primera parte es signo de láiser gastado y pide a gritos ser reemplazado.
En tal caso hay que reemplazar el ensamble completo, no solamente el pick-up


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 2, 2015)

Hola KF,despeja tu "mesa de operaciones"de todo lo na"que ver.
-Extrae el lector y su mecanismo asoc.cuyos tornillos de sujecion debieras almacenarlos en compotas previamente dispuestas.
-Limpia prolijamente todo lo asoc.con el mov.del sist.y lubrica sus rieles con vaselina.
-Al "motorcito" inyectale, con una jeringa, alcohol desnaturalizado en sus orificios ubic.en su zona superior,pues,desplazaras la suciedad inserta -en funcion del tiempo-.
-En una taza de cafe limpia ,llenala con agua tibia y agregale jaboncillo liquido limpia-lozas.
-Sumerge el lector y dejalo en reposo un tiempo prudente.
-Agita levemente el lector en el tazon.
-Extrae el lector desde el tazon,aplicale un leve chorro de agua helada sobre el y exponele al sol.
-Si existe alguna correa...limpiala con alcohol desnaturalizado.
-Rearma todo nuevamente,pues,antes de su desarme has observado la posic. de sus rieles de transportes y otros.-


----------



## julio barrerto (Ago 3, 2015)

revisa la cinta o bus de datos, como estos internamente se rompen por tanta movilidad que tienen y puede presentar la falla que comentas. cámbialo. también  el óptico posee un reostato 
mira la posición original que tiene y dale un pequeño movimiento (pero muuuy pequeño) hacia la izquierda y haz pruebas nueva mente esto con el fin de aumentar " la intensidad del óptico" para que pueda leer los CD,S  y si no aumenta un poco más (el pequeño giro a la izquierda) y de nuevo haz pruebas. si no! tienes que cambiar el óptico. La mayoría de estos tienen como referencia KSS 213 C  O letra D.
comenta como le fué.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 3, 2015)

Hola Julio,es "critico" el ajuste que sugieres.Creo que es preferible una limpieza del sist.asoc.antes que  un ajuste o calibracion en la "profunda" que amablemente sugieres..


----------

